# Slh



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

anyone going to the slh cat show, kings heath, birmingham this saturday?

we'll be there with 2 in the PP section..


----------



## poshmog (Mar 2, 2009)

I will be there with my two ,in same section


----------



## Donskie (Feb 2, 2011)

I'll be there, only taking the one girl this time, waiting for my other girl to come of age, she'll be 9 months end of April so adult classes for her in May.


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

poshmog said:


> I will be there with my two ,in same section


hope to see you there then...we will be the ones with the stroller carrier...


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

good luck to all..:001_smile:


----------



## Donskie (Feb 2, 2011)

Good luck to all going tomorrow


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

back now.. pretty dissapointing day, but they were against some quality cats...

our blue tortie kitten did ok..placed in all classes

our blue bi.. only got 2nd open...


----------



## Donskie (Feb 2, 2011)

We didn't get the grand today, pretty disappointed but despite that had a good day catching up with everyone. Fingers crossed for the Grand at the next show now


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

whens your next...?
ours is the north birman club in sheffield....


----------



## poshmog (Mar 2, 2009)

Nice day today ,the boys did well,Fluff got his IMP MC cert ,BOC ,1st and 2nd in his side classes.Inky got 1st MC cert, BOC,and 2x1st in side classes


----------



## Donskie (Feb 2, 2011)

poshmog said:


> Nice day today ,the boys did well,Fluff got his IMP MC cert ,BOC ,1st and 2nd in his side classes.Inky got 1st MC cert, BOC,and 2x1st in side classes


Well done, glad you had a good day. Weather was fantastic, nice and warm, did however find it quite warm in the hall too


----------



## Donskie (Feb 2, 2011)

rcmadd said:


> whens your next...?
> ours is the north birman club in sheffield....


Yes we will be in Sheffield next month too. I won't be going myself, mum taking her on her own this time, I will be in the Lake District.


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

Well done everyone. A placing is a placing, after all. Better than none as you (should) get a report.


----------



## Peter Galbavy (Apr 29, 2010)

I was there too - did I meet any of you ? I was the big bald bloke with the camera trying to shoot anything with fur 

Leo got BoB, Best MC Kitten and 1st in all four of his individual classes, so I am a proud dad too!


----------



## Donskie (Feb 2, 2011)

Peter Galbavy said:


> I was there too - did I meet any of you ? I was the big bald bloke with the camera trying to shoot anything with fur
> 
> Leo got BoB, Best MC Kitten and 1st in all four of his individual classes, so I am a proud dad too!


We didn't meet but now you've given a description, I will say hello at the next show I see you at  Well done with Leo too!


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

Peter Galbavy said:


> I was there too - did I meet any of you ? I was the big bald bloke with the camera trying to shoot anything with fur
> 
> Leo got BoB, Best MC Kitten and 1st in all four of his individual classes, so I am a proud dad too!


you talked to my wife..i think you wanted a picture og our tortie raggy girl.. but she was asleep.

@ poshmog.. i think our blue tortie was up against fluff in a couple of classes..(not 100% sure not got the bookwith me)..

any how .. wll done to all...

@ donskie.. enjoy your visit to the wetlands...lol


----------



## Donskie (Feb 2, 2011)

rcmadd said:


> @ donskie.. enjoy your visit to the wetlands...lol


Am hoping for couple of nice days up there, had fab time 2 years ago in April, even came back with a tan! Hope to do bit of horse riding on the fells too this time. Good luck at Northern. Hoping mum will give me full report of the day.


----------

